# The new Wildax Voltpac the van with no gas.



## Fisherman (Mar 6, 2021)

Just watched this new Wildax video, and it's got me thinking.
One of the things that put me off these vans was LPG, which is getting harder to find these days.
Now I would very much appreciate if those with much better knowledge than me would look at this video, and give their honest opinions on it.
Not that I will be buying one soon, but you never know
If Phil and David (Wildebus) could give an opinion that would be great.
Duncan starts to explain the voltaic 5 minutes into the video, if you don't want to watch the whole thing.

I reckon this is quite innovative, but would it do what it says on the tin, Jurys out.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## colinm (Mar 6, 2021)

It strikes me that 300w of solar and 100amp of lithium battery will be pushed to it's limit with this van, the fridge and heating should be fine, but that hob and microwave will suck power, start boiling plenty of kettle full's of water for tea and coffee then cooking meals.


----------



## Fisherman (Mar 6, 2021)

colinm said:


> It strikes me that 300w of solar and 100amp of lithium battery will be pushed to it's limit with this van, the fridge and heating should be fine, but that hob and microwave will suck power, start boiling plenty of kettle full's of water for tea and coffee then cooking meals.


you actually get 2x100a lithium batteries Colin.
Also do induction hobs not use less electricity.


----------



## wildebus (Mar 6, 2021)

An Electric/Diesel Motorhome as opposed to an Gas/Electric motorhome is certainly doable, and there have been a couple of US RVs released like that.

Personally speaking, I think they have skimped on the battery installation.  A pair of 100Ah Lithiums will not be enough for off-grid camping except in summertime unless you are moving every day.  
The 50A B2B is not bad but hardly massive.  If the idea is to push an electric based Motorhome I kinda would have expected a 2nd Alternator to charge the batteries.
I don't know if the 3kW Inverter they fit is a straight Inverter or a Charger/Inverter, but I would have gone with a Victron Multiplus which has a built in Transfer Switch and power assist feature which makes the electric side very flexible compared to a straight Inverter.  
I bet there is a fair old price premium over the LPG version but in truth there should not be much difference in price


----------



## wildebus (Mar 6, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> you actually get 2x100a lithium batteries Colin.
> Also do induction hobs not use less electricity.


induction hobs are great    much faster than gas, less power than the electric ring on a motorhome cooker.  I have one on my Campervan and carry two portable 500W ones in the Motorhome.


----------



## colinm (Mar 6, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> you actually get 2x100a lithium batteries Colin.
> Also do induction hobs not use less electricity.


True, but that hob can draw up to 2.3Kw, ok that's only for the time to heat up saucepans and then it will reduce power, but then if like us you drink a lot of tea/coffee, it adds up through the day.


----------



## izwozral (Mar 6, 2021)

I like the idea of a gas free MH and the Voltpac has some good features, particularly the induction hob, we have one at home and the're the best cooking hob imho.   I would have liked to have seen the bathroom and exterior too.
Some questions need answering, size of vehicle, payload, garage or not, external lockers etc., guess there will be another video coming soon that covers this?


----------



## colinm (Mar 6, 2021)

izwozral said:


> Some questions need answering, size of vehicle, payload, garage or not, external lockers etc., guess there will be another video coming soon that covers this?



The Solaris XL has been out a while now, it's a PVC.
Solaris XL Range - Wildax Motorhomes


----------



## Fisherman (Mar 6, 2021)

izwozral said:


> I like the idea of a gas free MH and the Voltpac has some good features, particularly the induction hob, we have one at home and the're the best cooking hob imho.   I would have liked to have seen the bathroom and exterior too.
> Some questions need answering, size of vehicle, payload, garage or not, external lockers etc., guess there will be another video coming soon that covers this?



You can get all of that on their website Ral. They have various vans that this can be fitted to. But on payload well there’s no need for a 40 litre tank and lpg now.
I was not thinking about that specific van, more interested in the voltpac system.
I would be thinking more of the Elara with this system.









						Elara Range - Wildax Motorhomes
					






					wildaxmotorhomes.com


----------



## Fisherman (Mar 6, 2021)

wildebus said:


> An Electric/Diesel Motorhome as opposed to an Gas/Electric motorhome is certainly doable, and there have been a couple of US RVs released like that.
> 
> Personally speaking, I think they have skimped on the battery installation.  A pair of 100Ah Lithiums will not be enough for off-grid camping except in summertime unless you are moving every day.
> The 50A B2B is not bad but hardly massive.  If the idea is to push an electric based Motorhome I kinda would have expected a 2nd Alternator to charge the batteries.
> ...



David he mentions a more powerful charger when driving, with faster charging time.
I would reckon they would fit the inverter you mentioned  if requested.


----------



## mark61 (Mar 6, 2021)

I think electric & diesel is the way if you don't want LPG, or double up the batteries on the Wildax, maybe more? As mention all depends how much the kettle goes on. Or get a Jetboil for brews   
Not that diesel is great for a quick brew with it's warm up time, although people I know who have diesel cookers say it's not that long.


----------



## Admin (Mar 6, 2021)

I don’t think this is bad as a weekend summer van but 200Ah of lithium is not enough for the level of usage implied in the video. I struggled in the winter with 400Ah and 1280watts of solar, I know I use a lot but no more than this van would if you are cooking with electric and using an electric kettle.


----------



## wildebus (Mar 6, 2021)

in terms of effect on payload, a pair of 100Ah Lithiums woud pretty much the same as a 100Ah Lead Acid.  saving around 20Kg of weight by not carrying 30L of gas plus the weight of the tank would pretty well cover the weight of the Inverter.  Appliances probably no real difference.  More solar would be a little more weight - maybe 6kg?    

So all in all, no difference


----------



## Fisherman (Mar 6, 2021)

Philip Tomlinson said:


> I don’t think this is bad as a weekend summer van but 200Ah of lithium is not enough for the level of usage implied in the video. I struggled in the winter with 400Ah and 1280watts of solar, I know I use a lot but no more than this van would if you are cooking with electric and using an electric kettle.



Thanks Phil,


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 6, 2021)

wildebus said:


> An Electric/Diesel Motorhome as opposed to an Gas/Electric motorhome is certainly doable, and there have been a couple of US RVs released like that.
> 
> Personally speaking, I think they have skimped on the battery installation.  A pair of 100Ah Lithiums will not be enough for off-grid camping except in summertime unless you are moving every day.
> The 50A B2B is not bad but hardly massive.  If the idea is to push an electric based Motorhome I kinda would have expected a 2nd Alternator to charge the batteries.
> ...


Did you not tell me that alternators dont charge batteries, now they do, twenty lashes and walk the plank twice.


----------



## Fisherman (Mar 6, 2021)

My concern over lpg is future availability, I would stick with gas if I was sure in future years it was still available, but I have my doubts.


----------



## wildebus (Mar 6, 2021)

The Dometic fridge with the twin hinges is very smart - and I think is about the same price as the 3-way fridges.  This is one area where I think makers really should be switching to compressor fridges regardless.

I wonder if the change from Gas to Diesel is a little late anyway? with the drive to electric and hybrids - which tend to be petrol/electric, diesel might start to get harder to source as well?


----------



## wildebus (Mar 6, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Did you not tell me that alternators dont charge batteries, now they do, twenty lashes and walk the plank twice.


they don't - they are a source of energy.   A 2nd Alternator could be tuned to be able to drive a bigger charger  and in the case of a lithium battery is more ameniable to a straight voltage  feed from an alternator so on that type of setup, it is ok without a B2B.  
But I see I did appear to contradict my stance there


----------



## Martin P (Mar 6, 2021)

Why complicate things. Gas is so simple for cooking.


----------



## colinm (Mar 6, 2021)

The problem with this van is it's low payload, which may well be why they've spec'd it as they have, us 'old codgers' with C1 are ok, but trying to keep below 3.5t is a problem especially on a van aimed at young families.


----------



## wildebus (Mar 6, 2021)

Martin P said:


> Why complicate things. Gas is so simple for cooking.


is it?   I've used Electric induction for over 15 years so wouldn't really know


----------



## molly 2 (Mar 6, 2021)

With rip of calor  and lpg station's  ,fast disappearing  deisel  heating  will be  the future   . How much .longer  before  manufacturers  ditch the factory fitted  underslung tanks  .Wallas xc duo  Airtop  deisel heater  hob ,could be an option  .


----------



## Fisherman (Mar 6, 2021)

wildebus said:


> The Dometic fridge with the twin hinges is very smart - and I think is about the same price as the 3-way fridges.  This is one area where I think makers really should be switching to compressor fridges regardless.
> 
> I wonder if the change from Gas to Diesel is a little late anyway? with the drive to electric and hybrids - which tend to be petrol/electric, diesel might start to get harder to source as well?



Then we are not going anywhere David, no diesel no travel


----------



## Fisherman (Mar 6, 2021)

colinm said:


> The problem with this van is it's low payload, which may well be why they've spec'd it as they have, us 'old codgers' with C1 are ok, but trying to keep below 3.5t is a problem especially on a van aimed at young families.



Colin I have been looking at van conversion payloads for a while now, and you just don’t get as good payloads as you do with Motorhomes. It’s just a case of cutting your cloth, no canopy, no extras, but you do get something safer to drive, and easier to drive. This game all about compromise, I learnt that early on. Also Colin this is not the model I was thinking of. The one I was thinking of is only two berth. I was looking for advice on their Voltpac system, which can be fitted to any of their vans if you prefer. Thanks for your advice, much appreciated.


----------



## Fisherman (Mar 6, 2021)

Martin P said:


> Why complicate things. Gas is so simple for cooking.



Martin as I said my worry is lpg is getting harder to find. I live just outside Glasgow and currently there are only 3 garages within a ten mile radius that do. Who knows what will happen in future.


----------



## Fisherman (Mar 6, 2021)

Thanks to everyone for your comments, lots to think about.


----------



## wildebus (Mar 6, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> Colin I have been looking at van conversion payloads for a while now, and you just don’t get as good payloads as you do with Motorhomes. It’s just a case of cutting your cloth, no canopy, no extras, but you do get something safer to drive, and easier to drive. This game all about compromise, I learnt that early on.


This is one area where the smaller vans can win as the fixtures and fittings are inevitably less  but the GVW tends to be the same.
And go a bit smaller still and you don't even have to think about payload unless you go to extremes.   The VW Transporters are probably half the interior space of a ducato LWB but the GVW rating can still be upto 3.2t
My first conversion was on a 2.5t T4 Transporter and I was still under the weight with two up and fully loaded with gear to take to a festival.


----------



## wildebus (Mar 6, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> Then we are not going anywhere David, no diesel no travel


I'm wondering if there will be a shift away from Diesel to Petrol/Electric hybrids for Vans in the future?  I can't see all-electric for commercials for a fair time but the Hybrid I think is a good and likely option.  
But if that did happen, then could still use other options than diesel for the heaters - kerosense will be available for a very long time as used in millions of premises and red diesel  for tractors.


----------



## 1 Cup (Mar 7, 2021)

Only going to get cheaper in price and fittings as standard. 50% Will be All ELECTRIC  campers in five years I think!
. Average


----------



## Fisherman (Mar 7, 2021)

wildebus said:


> This is one area where the smaller vans can win as the fixtures and fittings are inevitably less  but the GVW tends to be the same.
> And go a bit smaller still and you don't even have to think about payload unless you go to extremes.   The VW Transporters are probably half the interior space of a ducato LWB but the GVW rating can still be upto 3.2t
> My first conversion was on a 2.5t T4 Transporter and I was still under the weight with two up and fully loaded with gear to take to a festival.



The one I fancy David is the Mercedes sprinter at 6.97m. But the model I like comes with only a 330kg payload, half of what we have currently. But we never come anywhere near using the 650kg available. It’s a concern no doubt, but the 6.3m Ducatos only have an additional 50kg payload. But on the bright side our canopy is 33kg, we can do without one, and the only extra would be leather, which adds nothing. Thanks for all your help David, much appreciated.


----------



## Fisherman (Mar 7, 2021)

wildebus said:


> I'm wondering if there will be a shift away from Diesel to Petrol/Electric hybrids for Vans in the future?  I can't see all-electric for commercials for a fair time but the Hybrid I think is a good and likely option.
> But if that did happen, then could still use other options than diesel for the heaters - kerosense will be available for a very long time as used in millions of premises and red diesel  for tractors.



I don’t reckon that this will affect us David, sadly I don’t think I will be driving if I am still here


----------



## Trotter (Mar 7, 2021)

Induction hob’s? One of my pet subjects.
Totter + Pacemaker + Induction Hob = Trotter RIP


----------



## wildebus (Mar 7, 2021)

Trotter said:


> Induction hob’s? One of my pet subjects.
> Totter + Pacemaker + Induction Hob = Trotter RIP


I have heard they can have an effect on pacemakers.  Do Microwaves have a similar effect?

I wonder if there should be a "Induction Hob in use" sticker on Motorhomes with them?


----------



## mark61 (Mar 7, 2021)

Don't forget to knock around 40KG off of payload for the V6 option. 
You know you want to.


----------



## RV2MAX (Mar 7, 2021)

Seems a few other things you woulnt expect ?  








						Can I use an induction hob if I have a pacemaker?
					

Our expert answers a question about the risk of interference between a pacemaker and appliances that contain magnets, such as induction hobs.




					www.bhf.org.uk


----------



## colinm (Mar 7, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> Colin I have been looking at van conversion payloads for a while now, and you just don’t get as good payloads as you do with Motorhomes.



I have basically the same base van except it's Fiat and 2011, the latest model of my van has a quoted 'mass in use' which gives a 'user payload' of 530kg, which is some 40% more than the WildAx, my van has a bit more according to the specs, interestingly, when it was weighed for MOT with no water but full gas and quite a bit of the kit (junk) we carry, plus a very overweight tester, it had over 660kg of payload left.


----------



## Tbear (Mar 7, 2021)

You can't store as much energy in a battery as you can in an equivalent sized gas cylinder, far from it so you would need a generator to survive off grid in the UK for most of the year. My brother had an America made RV with an in built generator which worked very well but you did not want it firing up at night.


----------



## Fisherman (Mar 7, 2021)

Tbear said:


> You can't store as much energy in a battery as you can in an equivalent sized gas cylinder, far from it so you would need a generator to survive off grid in the UK for most of the year. My brother had an America made RV with an in built generator which worked very well but you did not want it firing up at night.


Hi Colin.
I reckon in a few years with improvements in solar, and battery technology combined with more efficient energy use, this will be the way forward. It seems from what’s been posted it would be fine in summer. We never wild camp more than three nights before heading for a campsite. I won’t be buying a new van for a few years, but when I do I reckon it will be a van conversion. But I enjoy looking and I thought that wildax may well be on to something here.


----------



## Martin P (Mar 7, 2021)

The build looks good quality. Dont like the way the front seat runners sagged when he sat on them though. Look like the £50 quid 100kg rated ones so should be ok but still. 
I suppose you could spec up another battery and maybe up the solar a bit, Phil seems to think that's a bit low. Worth while doing the maths on all the current for all the fitments then adding a margin as things tend to get less efficient as they get older. 
If you like the idea of being at the front of tech then you pays your money (quite a bit I should think)'and takes your choice. 
I quite like it actually. Sounds like there is a pretty competent engineer behind the design of it. Everything is built to a price though and its the margins that are all!


----------



## Fisherman (Mar 7, 2021)

Martin P said:


> The build looks good quality. Dont like the way the front seat runners sagged when he sat on them though. Look like the £50 quid 100kg rated ones so should be ok but still.
> I suppose you could spec up another battery and maybe up the solar a bit, Phil seems to think that's a bit low. Worth while doing the maths on all the current for all the fitments then adding a margin as things tend to get less efficient as they get older.
> If you like the idea of being at the front of tech then you pays your money (quite a bit I should think)'and takes your choice.
> I quite like it actually. Sounds like there is a pretty competent engineer behind the design of it. Everything is built to a price though and its the margins that are all!



Thank you Martin much food for thought there.


----------



## Martin P (Mar 7, 2021)

I didn't see a dining table. Did I miss it


----------



## Fisherman (Mar 7, 2021)

Martin P said:


> I didn't see a dining table. Did I miss it



Martin you get two tables a small coffee table, and a larger dining table. All wildax models come with both. If you look at the floor you will see the fittings.
But this is not the van I am considering I was just asking for views on this voltpac system. Here’s what I fancy in a few years, many thanks for all your comments, I value them.









						Elara Range - Wildax Motorhomes
					






					wildaxmotorhomes.com


----------



## Martin P (Mar 7, 2021)

Couldn't see the floor fittings on the Elara. Then I looked at the review video and see the the table leg is on a swan neck that fits to the back of the passenger seat base. My missus would grumble about that.  Table storage is good but we would need a footstool to be comfortable evenings
What percentage of wildcamp to sites do you do? . Do you travel abroad much?


----------



## Fisherman (Mar 7, 2021)

Martin P said:


> Couldn't see the floor fittings on the Elara. Then I looked at the review video and see the the table leg is on a swan neck that fits to the back of the passenger seat base. My missus would grumble about that.  Table storage is good but we would need a footstool to be comfortable evenings
> What percentage of wildcamp to sites do you do? . Do you travel abroad much?



Martin do the 3D tour you will see them there. Also the Peter Vaughan video is worth a look.
No we don't go abroad, but plan a visit to Trevs homeland next year.
We only wild camp in Scotland, in England and Wales we go to campsites.
When we wild camp its three nights wild camping, a night in a site to sort things out, then another three nights wild camping.
So probably 60/40 wild camping overall.
In winter we don't travel far, and it's normally two nights.
I reckon a third battery may well suffice for us.
But when the time comes I will do my homework on what's best.
My grandson is 12 now, we reckon when he's 16 he won't want to travel with us.
So the two berth Elara is no good for us until then.


----------



## Martin P (Mar 7, 2021)

This is from Peters video. Couldn't see any other mountings.
Pretty fair bet things will have moved on a bit in 4 yrs time
Kids grow up so fast!


----------



## colinm (Mar 7, 2021)

Here's our view, we have a Globecar Campscout, it is basically the same layout as the Elara, we got it new in 2011, so just coming up to 10 years old. I had always said I'd look at replacing it after 10 years, and over the years we have kept an eye out for a better model, but in PVC's we've never seen anything we'd rather have, and that includes the Elara, it's OK, but it offers just a tiny bit more room than the Campscout but is 7m long, then we would need to add a bike rack, even if I design and build my own 'swing aside' it will make the van 7.6m, a brought one will make it 8m!
A couple of years ago 'robinhood' on OAL, who originally had a Campscout, got a Hymer like Graths so that he could store bikes inside still be 7m and get more room inside. This got us thinking and looking at vans other than PVC's. We ruled out the Hymer, too little headroom over bed, we seriously considered a Hymer Duomobile 534, good, but not quite what we wanted.
Prior to CV-19 we decided the best option for us was a Cathago compactline 143, same basic layout as the Globecar ( and Elara) same length as Elara or our Campscout with bikes, 4" wider than Elara, but inside seems much larger. Have looked at a couple of secondhand ones, but they seem overpriced for the condition they are in, so am considering buying new.


----------



## colinm (Mar 7, 2021)

Martin P said:


> View attachment 94419
> This is from Peters video. Couldn't see any other mountings.
> Pretty fair bet things will have moved on a bit in 4 yrs time
> Kids grow up so fast!


WildAx will change table fittings to suit the owner, they don't always get it right, tried to copy our Campscout for SiL and only got it half right.


----------



## Fisherman (Mar 7, 2021)

colinm said:


> Here's our view, we have a Globecar Campscout, it is basically the same layout as the Elara, we got it new in 2011, so just coming up to 10 years old. I had always said I'd look at replacing it after 10 years, and over the years we have kept an eye out for a better model, but in PVC's we've never seen anything we'd rather have, and that includes the Elara, it's OK, but it offers just a tiny bit more room than the Campscout but is 7m long, then we would need to add a bike rack, even if I design and build my own 'swing aside' it will make the van 7.6m, a brought one will make it 8m!
> A couple of years ago 'robinhood' on OAL, who originally had a Campscout, got a Hymer like Graths so that he could store bikes inside still be 7m and get more room inside. This got us thinking and looking at vans other than PVC's. We ruled out the Hymer, too little headroom over bed, we seriously considered a Hymer Duomobile 534, good, but not quite what we wanted.
> Prior to CV-19 we decided the best option for us was a Cathago compactline 143, same basic layout as the Globecar ( and Elara) same length as Elara or our Campscout with bikes, 4" wider than Elara, but inside seems much larger. Have looked at a couple of secondhand ones, but they seem overpriced for the condition they are in, so am considering buying new.



Thanks Colin great post, but I have some comments.
As I said on an earlier post buying vans involves compromise.
I love my current van (roller team Pegaso 590). I reckon it’s the best 6m A class you can buy right now. But there are things I don’t like about it. The main one being the traverse bed. I would much prefer a longitudinal bed. And both versions available on the Elara are longitudinal, and come with 20cm sprung mattresses. 
One thing you never mentioned was the base vehicle. I got a chance last year to drive the new sprinter and take my word for it, it’s head and shoulders ahead of anything else. It’s smooth, responsive, and tighter than anything else available. But one draw back and a reason why the inside may be a bit smaller than a normal 7m van is the bonnet is 35cm larger than the Ducato. 
No matter what you buy there will be things you don’t like Colin, that’s the nature of this pastime. But I hope you get what you want, and it gives you plenty of years of trouble free pleasure.


----------



## Fisherman (Mar 7, 2021)

Martin P said:


> View attachment 94419
> This is from Peters video. Couldn't see any other mountings.
> Pretty fair bet things will have moved on a bit in 4 yrs time
> Kids grow up so fast!



Yes Martin I think you are right, possibly both tables fit the same way. But on other models the floor fittings are plain to see. Look at this one. There’s a table set up, and the floor fitting for the coffee table on the elevated floor between the seats,









						Explore Aurora Leisure XL in 3D
					

Matterport 3D Showcase.



					my.matterport.com


----------



## Martin P (Mar 7, 2021)

Yeah, the table on that one slides to give room to move the drivers seat back , then forward to give access to the rear seat . I like the contrasting laminates very much indeed. Very nice styling. All models seem to share this.


----------



## Fisherman (Mar 7, 2021)

R


Martin P said:


> Yeah, the table on that one slides to give room to move the drivers seat back , then forward to give access to the rear seat . I like the contrasting laminates very much indeed. Very nice styling. All models seem to share this.



The strong points are highest quality insulation. All the vans are fully winterised to the highest degree set by European standards. Tested to minus 20c. Fibreglass shower trays, largest water tanks of any van conversion from 100-120L reasonably priced options, base vehicles come highly specked as normal, and they will alter spec to suit the buyer.


----------



## Martin P (Mar 7, 2021)

Ive been hiring some merc vans and they are really nice. I haven't driven an auto version but our mhome has a 6 speed semi auto box and its a real pleasure when touring. Took us up to Applecross in comfort too. Worth the extra to me.
We have 100 lt tank and wouldn't want any less. The guy on the first vid you posted seemed to know what he was talking about and pretty proud of his machine.
Looks good quality.
What are your thoughts on a wet room?


----------



## Phantom (Mar 7, 2021)

But there's nowhere to cook pizza!


----------



## Fisherman (Mar 7, 2021)

Martin P said:


> Ive been hiring some merc vans and they are really nice. I haven't driven an auto version but our mhome has a 6 speed semi auto box and its a real pleasure when touring. Took us up to Applecross in comfort too. Worth the extra to me.
> We have 100 lt tank and wouldn't want any less. The guy on the first vid you posted seemed to know what he was talking about and pretty proud of his machine.
> Looks good quality.
> What are your thoughts on a wet room?



He used to own the company before selling out to rapido. He is now the managing director, and he makes himself available online via email, and on the phone.
Wildax have their shower trays custom made, and don’t use plastic which can crack with age and use. They use fibreglass instead. I do prefer a separate shower which I have currently, but that is rare on van conversions. But I like their washrooms, they also use porcelain WC bowels rather than the normal plastic.
And I have been driving Mercs for 20 years now Martin, and their auto boxes are superb. I would not not buy a manual.


----------



## Brockley (Mar 7, 2021)

Sorry but I don’t see anything new here from Wildax that couldn’t be retrofitted. 200 ah lithium with suitable chargers is pretty much a game changer. I can testify to that - period, but I wouldn’t be tempted by this outfit simply because they are trading on what you might want with a new van rather than what you can have right now in your own van without that massive expense!? What am I missing here? Sorry Wildax.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Mar 7, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> Martin you get two tables a small coffee table, and a larger dining table. All wildax models come with both. If you look at the floor you will see the fittings.
> But this is not the van I am considering I was just asking for views on this voltpac system. Here’s what I fancy in a few years, many thanks for all your comments, I value them.
> 
> 
> ...



Visited their factory / showroom 3 years ago when I was changing from a C class to a PVC. Quality and variants available were first class and you had the option to ‘tweek‘ the layout etc. The problem was the waiting list was something like 9 months and very expensive. I looked at a couple of Solaris sl’s they had available for sale, demo vehicles as I recall that had a few options fitted. Both £60,000 +.
Looking at their price list the Elara based on the Merc is £75,000 ! 
I ended up buying a Devon Conversion pvc but soon realised I missed the extra space and carrying capacity of a c class so changed back to a c class. I now carry everything but the kitchen sink, something I couldn’t do with the pvc.


----------



## mark61 (Mar 7, 2021)

Brockley said:


> Sorry but I don’t see anything new here from Wildax that couldn’t be retrofitted. 200 ah lithium with suitable chargers is pretty much a game changer. I can testify to that - period, but I wouldn’t be tempted by this outfit simply because they are trading on what you might want with a new van rather than what you can have right now in your own van without that massive expense!? What am I missing here? Sorry Wildax.


 Think we are just pondering options for next van, not running out and buying one right now.   

These panel van conversion look nice. 
I have seen plenty on the "Rebel" model, but not really looked at the others. 

https://www.rpmotorhomes.com/explorer-2


----------



## Fisherman (Mar 7, 2021)

Brockley said:


> Sorry but I don’t see anything new here from Wildax that couldn’t be retrofitted. 200 ah lithium with suitable chargers is pretty much a game changer. I can testify to that - period, but I wouldn’t be tempted by this outfit simply because they are trading on what you might want with a new van rather than what you can have right now in your own van without that massive expense!? What am I missing here? Sorry Wildax.



Well I would have to replace my Truma boiler, gas hob, remove the gas oven, fit a microwave, replace my two lead acid batteries with lithium, install a pure sine wave inverter, larger alternator, faster mains charger, replace my 3 way fridge, add additional solar panel, and some of this may involve having to carry out works to furniture in the van.


----------



## colinm (Mar 7, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> I love my current van (roller team Pegaso 590). I reckon it’s the best 6m A class you can buy right now. But there are things I don’t like about it. The main one being the traverse bed. I would much prefer a longitudinal bed.



Our old VW died in middle of house build we where doing, not having time to sort out the next van we hired a WildAx Aurora which has transverse bed as it's what we thought we would be buying. We had what I always call the worse weeks campervan holiday we've ever had! Bear in mind our previous van was a T25 PVC, gf's claustrophobia kicked in big time with the transverse bed, and even when she did manage to get to sleep in bed it triggered night terrors


----------



## wildebus (Mar 7, 2021)

colinm said:


> Our old VW died in middle of house build we where doing, not having time to sort out the next van we hired a WildAx Aurora which has transverse bed as it's what we thought we would be buying. We had what I always call the worse weeks campervan holiday we've ever had! Bear in mind our previous van was a T25 PVC, gf's claustrophobia kicked in big time with the transverse bed, and even when she did manage to get to sleep in bed it triggered night terrors


interesting.  
Out of curiosity, was it anything to do with windows (or lack of rather)?   I've noticed a lot of van conversions can be pretty dark inside, and also the centre showers fitted on many seem to encroach massively into the van and with a galley kitchen opposite can turn a van into a bit of a corridor with two little boxes at either end if care is not taken.


----------



## colinm (Mar 7, 2021)

wildebus said:


> interesting.
> Out of curiosity, was it anything to do with windows (or lack of rather)?   I've noticed a lot of van conversions can be pretty dark inside, and also the centre showers fitted on many seem to encroach massively into the van and with a galley kitchen opposite can turn a van into a bit of a corridor with two little boxes at either end if care is not taken.


I think it was several problems coming together, as you say the the washroom and cupboard opposite sort of close off rear of van, although on our Campscout she's quite happy to have one of the sliding doors pulled almost fully across. The Campscout has a 6ft 3in X 6ft 'bedroom', the Arora is 6ft x 4ft 6in, which feels substantially smaller, but the main problem seemed to be her going to bed first and then me 'blocking' her in, with our Campscout(and previous VW) she knows that to get out of bed there is nothing in her way.


----------



## Fisherman (Mar 7, 2021)

colinm said:


> Our old VW died in middle of house build we where doing, not having time to sort out the next van we hired a WildAx Aurora which has transverse bed as it's what we thought we would be buying. We had what I always call the worse weeks campervan holiday we've ever had! Bear in mind our previous van was a T25 PVC, gf's claustrophobia kicked in big time with the transverse bed, and even when she did manage to get to sleep in bed it triggered night terrors



I don’t fancy sleeping on a vans cushions, or having to make up a bed every night either. Hence why the Elara with its island or twin bed set up and a proper mattress ticks some boxes. Van conversions are 13 inches narrower than the standard 2.35m Motorhome, which is great for driving, but you have to compromise on the space side.


----------



## Brockley (Mar 8, 2021)

I guess it’s horses for courses. For me the price doesn’t add up for the size. 4 berth? - maybe a couple of small grandchildren. I get it if you’re forced to downsize, but a long trip or living in one? Not for me anyway.


----------



## mark61 (Mar 8, 2021)

Brockley said:


> I guess it’s horses for courses. For me the price doesn’t add up for the size. 4 berth? - maybe a couple of small grandchildren. I get it if you’re forced to downsize, but a long trip or living in one? Not for me anyway.


Seems reasonable price for panel van conversion, 50+ ish for van, 25ish for conversion.


----------



## Fisherman (Mar 8, 2021)

Brockley said:


> I guess it’s horses for courses. For me the price doesn’t add up for the size. 4 berth? - maybe a couple of small grandchildren. I get it if you’re forced to downsize, but a long trip or living in one? Not for me anyway.



I agree about the payload, tight for 4, even impossible.
But Thats the case for any van conversion.
But if you compare what you get from wildax to others I reckon they are value for money, and they come very highly specified. There are a few options and they are priced keenly as well. Ie additional 100a battery £200, Autosleeper £350, Malibu £399. If I buy the model I fancy my only hab upgrade will be leather. Everything I would want comes as standard.


----------



## Brockley (Mar 8, 2021)

Like I said, horses for courses. No criticism intended.


----------



## mark61 (Mar 8, 2021)

Never looked into payloads for panel vans v coach builts. Wonder where the difference comes from, are coach built  bodies really that much lighter?


----------



## Fisherman (Mar 8, 2021)

Brockley said:


> Like I said, horses for courses. No criticism intended.


I welcome criticism Brockley, thanks for your comments.


----------



## Fisherman (Mar 8, 2021)

mark61 said:


> Never looked into payloads for panel vans v coach builts. Wonder where the difference comes from, are coach built  bodies really that much lighter?



Yes Mark, I watched a video on YouTube where a 7.5m carthago was being built at the factory. Two men could carry one side with doors and window into place with ease. GRP is much lighter than metal hence the larger payloads. My current van although wider, and taller than van conversions, with all types of add ons as standard has twice the payload of a smaller van conversion. I agree with Brockley trying to produce a 4 berth van conversion with a 350-400kg payload is pushing it.


----------



## Fisherman (Mar 8, 2021)

Talking about upgrades the worse I ever saw were carthago.
Fancy a leather steering wheel £235
How about an additional 85ah battery £399 (fitted side by side) 
Wiring for a second tv inc socket £245
Most charge £2600 for the new fiat auto box, they charge £3200.
Wildax charge £2600 but for the 7speed Mercedes auto it’s only £1900, weird.
one Carthago van started at £72,000 by the time I added on what I regarded as reasonable additions it rose to £87,000, if you took everything it was £97,000.


----------



## mark61 (Mar 8, 2021)

Yes, GRP is lighter, and a fair bit of weight on a panel van will be in the structures for rear doors etc, I'm just surprised at how much difference there is. 

There are plenty of coach builts that have had GVW uprated afterwards because of low payload capacity.


----------



## Fisherman (Mar 8, 2021)

mark61 said:


> Yes, GRP is lighter, and a fair bit of weight on a panel van will be in the structures for rear doors etc, I'm just surprised at how much difference there is.
> 
> There are plenty of coach builts that have had GVW uprated afterwards because of low payload capacity.



What about the sliding doors Mark, they look heavy to.


----------



## mark61 (Mar 8, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> What about the sliding doors Mark, they look heavy to.


 Not as heavy as they used to be, the old T1's the doors were really heavy.
But sure, everything is a few more KG added.
I did have the weight of a sliding door, I ordered mine with sliding on both side, almost every option you tick shows up with increased kerb weight, even the suspension seat and its only a few KG more than standard.


----------



## mark61 (Mar 8, 2021)

Talking of sliding doors, the electric door is well worth considering. You can open door as little or as much as you want.
I didn't order it, and if I want door open only a few inches I have to wedge it. I like sleeping with door slightly open too, so on aires etc I have to chain it.


----------



## Fisherman (Mar 31, 2021)

wildebus said:


> An Electric/Diesel Motorhome as opposed to an Gas/Electric motorhome is certainly doable, and there have been a couple of US RVs released like that.
> 
> Personally speaking, I think they have skimped on the battery installation.  A pair of 100Ah Lithiums will not be enough for off-grid camping except in summertime unless you are moving every day.
> The 50A B2B is not bad but hardly massive.  If the idea is to push an electric based Motorhome I kinda would have expected a 2nd Alternator to charge the batteries.
> ...



Just seen on this months mmm they are charging £4995 extra seems steep David. Although the Truma 6kw diesel/ electric is about £2500 more expensive than the 4kw gas/ electric normally supplied.


----------

